

Hipchat downgrading free tier? - meritt

Seeing a new message in our hipchat account tonight: &quot;You&#x27;ve reached the end of your viewable chat history. Switch to &lt;a href=&quot;https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.hipchat.com&#x2F;upgrade&quot;&gt;HipChat Plus&lt;&#x2F;a&gt; for unlimited access.&quot;<p>And the &#x2F;upgrade page refers to &quot;Unlimited file retention&quot; and &quot;Unlimited chat history&quot; as perks for upgrading. Looks like there are now some pretty compelling reasons to upgrade, even for those of us with less than 5 users.
======
zenocon
Please vote on this issue: [http://help.hipchat.com/forums/138883-suggestions-
issues/sug...](http://help.hipchat.com/forums/138883-suggestions-
issues/suggestions/5868917-what-happened-to-search-history-for-the-free-tier)

------
duellsy
I saw this too, however the cost for the upgrade for us was $0 since we only
have 4 users, seems strange

